# 1989 Autosleeper Talisman GL



## barbarapet (Feb 17, 2008)

I need a replacement engine for my 1989 Autosleeper Talisman GL. FIAT DUCATO 1971cc Petrol. 170b
Has anyone any suggestions as to where I might get one please?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can we ask what has happened to the existing engine.

cabby


----------



## barbarapet (Feb 17, 2008)

Cabby

It is too painful to talk about  

Any ideas where I should try for one - Reconditioned or just S/H?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Google came up with these people - note I have no experience of them:

http://www.247spares.co.uk/fiat-ducato-280-1986-1990-2.0-1971cc-170b-petrol-engine-8377.html

Colin


----------



## barbarapet (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Camallison,

Thanks for that. I have registered the details.


----------

